# Epson ECO printers for sublimation



## Brian

Good day. Can the Epson ECO printers be used for sublimation printing?
How would one put the sub inks into the printer? Is the sub ink sold in the bottles that fit the ECO printers?
Would appreciate any answers to these questions.


----------



## Silvi

Brian said:


> Good day. Can the Epson ECO printers be used for sublimation printing?
> How would one put the sub inks into the printer? Is the sub ink sold in the bottles that fit the ECO printers?
> Would appreciate any answers to these questions.



*Magenta - EPSON EcoTank Printer 1000ml bottle Dye Sublimation Bottle Ink*
Heat Transfer printing
T-Shirts, Hats, Metal, Ceramic, Mugs, Plates, etc...
Works with all substrates
No extra software or profiles needed

*Works with:* 
EPSON Expression ET-2500 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-2550 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-2600 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-2650 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-2700 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-2750 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-3600 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-3700 EcoTank Printer

EPSON WorkForce ET-3750 EcoTank Printer, EPSON WorkForce ET-4500 EcoTank Printer, EPSON WorkForce ET-4550 EcoTank Printer, EPSON WorkForce ET-4750 EcoTank Printer, EPSON WorkForce ET-16500 EcoTank Printer


----------



## splathead

Brian said:


> Good day. Can the Epson ECO printers be used for sublimation printing?
> How would one put the sub inks into the printer? Is the sub ink sold in the bottles that fit the ECO printers?
> Would appreciate any answers to these questions.



Yes. Cobraink.com is one of many who sells the ink. We use their pigment ink in an Eco and Cobra sells long tubes that go on their bottles. You just stick the tube in the reservoir and squeeze.


----------



## Brian

Thanks to you all for replying. Cobra has a link supposedly to show how it's done but the link does not work. Will call them Monday.


----------



## splathead

Brian said:


> Cobra has a link supposedly to show how it's done but the link does not work.



Their link formatting was incorrect but you could see the youtube address in the link. Here it is


https://youtu.be/yXsBR_3pmFg


It really is that simple. Takes about 5 seconds to fill a tank.


----------



## Brian

Thank you! Has anyone here tried this printer? A feedback would be nice stating which model was used.


----------



## Signature Series

Brian said:


> Thank you! Has anyone here tried this printer? A feedback would be nice stating which model was used.


We tried, not sure why, on an Epson EcoTank using J-Tek ink and actually got decent results without any profiles. To really get professional results you would want a profile created for it regardless of the ink you use.


----------



## Brian

Thanks, You still using this? Any other users? Would really appreciate honest opinions as we are not from USA and timid to spend if it's not going to perform for sublimation purposes.


----------



## Signature Series

Brian said:


> Thanks, You still using this? Any other users? Would really appreciate honest opinions as we are not from USA and timid to spend if it's not going to perform for sublimation purposes.


Printer is only as good as the ink and the profile.


----------



## Brian

??????? Still using this??????


----------



## Brian

Hi All, was told by one supplier of sublimation ink that the ECO printer cannnot be used for sublimation because the print head is nt designed to handle pigment ink. Was also told by another supplier of sub ink that the I can use the ECO printer for sublimation but i would have to use ink supplied by them. 
Can anyone shed more light on this? I'd try for myself but i'm not in USA and it's expensive to experiment.


----------



## Signature Series

All Epson printers use a Piezo head including the EcoTank thus your vendor 1 is clueless. Do you have to use vendor 2's ink? If vendor 2 has an ICC profile for their inks using an EcoTank printer then you will get better results than using an ink supplier that does not have a ICC profile for their ink. In short a printer is nothing more than a way to deliver the ink to paper. More important for professional results is the ink and the profile.


----------



## Brian

Thank you. I guess I will be giving it a try.


----------



## splathead

Brian said:


> Hi All, was told by one supplier of sublimation ink that the ECO printer cannnot be used for sublimation because the print head is nt designed to handle pigment ink.





1. Sublimation ink is not pigment. 

2. The standard black ink that comes with the Epson Ecotanks is pigment. The other CMY colors are dye based (not to be confused with dye sublimation). So saying it doesn't take pigment is just not true. We use all 4 colors of pigment ink in ours.

3. Ecotanks work with pigment and dye sublimation. Any of those types of inks will work.


----------



## Brian

Thanks for reinforcing my intention. Next phase is to see if this printer will last any longer than my last 5 WF's over the last 3 years.


----------



## Signature Series

You cant let a dye sub printer sit regardless if it is a desktop or a wide format. It will be the death of the printer. Also helps to get humidity to 40%+. If you have to keep doing head cleans when you first go to print for the day chances are your humidity is too low.


----------



## peterson30

Silvi said:


> *Magenta - EPSON EcoTank Printer 1000ml bottle Dye Sublimation Bottle Ink*
> Heat Transfer printing
> T-Shirts, Hats, Metal, Ceramic, Mugs, Plates, etc...
> Works with all substrates
> No extra software or profiles needed
> 
> *Works with:*
> EPSON Expression ET-2500 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-2550 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-2600 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-2650 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-2700 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-2750 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-3600 EcoTank Printer, EPSON Expression ET-3700 EcoTank Printer
> 
> EPSON WorkForce ET-3750 EcoTank Printer, EPSON WorkForce ET-4500 EcoTank Printer, EPSON WorkForce ET-4550 EcoTank Printer, EPSON WorkForce ET-4750 EcoTank Printer, EPSON WorkForce ET-16500 EcoTank Printer


Great specification.


----------



## k m toydarian

Resurrecting this thread about the Epson ET-15000 to see if anyone has insight if the Epson Sub ink made for the 24" F570 ecotank printer can be used in the ET 15000 ecotank printer. Both are Precisioncore heads, and I'm pretty sure the F570 is just a big ecotank, right?

The F570 come in the same ecotank bottles. I imagine their sub ink would work in the 15000.

Would love the F570, but just aren't set up for the size right now. When I get a dedicated space for it I might swing it.
For now, the ET-15000 would just be replacing a WF printer, so I have the space for that.

Would love to just use the Epson inks if they could work.

Any thoughts?


----------



## splathead

k m toydarian said:


> Resurrecting this thread about the Epson ET-15000 to see if anyone has insight if the Epson Sub ink made for the 24" F570 ecotank printer can be used in the ET 15000 ecotank printer. Both are Precisioncore heads, and I'm pretty sure the F570 is just a big ecotank, right?
> 
> The F570 come in the same ecotank bottles. I imagine their sub ink would work in the 15000.
> 
> Would love the F570, but just aren't set up for the size right now. When I get a dedicated space for it I might swing it.
> For now, the ET-15000 would just be replacing a WF printer, so I have the space for that.
> 
> Would love to just use the Epson inks if they could work.
> 
> Any thoughts?



If a 3rd party ink would work in the 15000 no reason why Epson's wouldn't. The issue may be a lack of a color profile that you might be able to get for the 15000 through a different ink supplier.


----------



## k m toydarian

splathead said:


> If a 3rd party ink would work in the 15000 no reason why Epson's wouldn't. The issue may be a lack of a color profile that you might be able to get for the 15000 through a different ink supplier.


My main concern was would the F570 ink need any profile for the ET-15000. 
Would love to use Epson's ecotank sub ink instead of 3rd party, and it is competitively priced at 17.99/bottle.
I imagine the F570 doesn't need a color profile?


----------



## PedalJustPedal

k m toydarian said:


> My main concern was would the F570 ink need any profile for the ET-15000.
> Would love to use Epson's ecotank sub ink instead of 3rd party, and it is competitively priced at 17.99/bottle.
> I imagine the F570 doesn't need a color profile?


There really is no way to really tell what kind of colors you will get but I think it is well worth the effort. As long as you have something to compare colors with you should get there. Again spending a little time and even some $$$ to have an eco Tank humming along and not having to deal with a CIS or refillable cartridges puts you light years ahead. 

Personally if I was going desktop I would look at nothing but an Eco Tank. Keep us posted if you go that route.


----------



## k m toydarian

PedalJustPedal said:


> There really is no way to really tell what kind of colors you will get but I think it is well worth the effort. As long as you have something to compare colors with you should get there. Again spending a little time and even some $$$ to have an eco Tank humming along and not having to deal with a CIS or refillable cartridges puts you light years ahead.
> 
> Personally if I was going desktop I would look at nothing but an Eco Tank. Keep us posted if you go that route.



I will. Can't believe no one has looked into F570 ink in an ecotank desktop printer yet. At least not discussed it yet 

After years of Workforces and CIss/and or cartridges (couple 1100, 7210, 7520 (as a pigment printer) and a 7720) I'm ready for an Ecotank.
They were rediculously expensive at first, but now the 15000 is reasonable.
If I can just find one now. Waiting for Amazon, or office stores to restock. I'm in Los Angeles and there are none to be found around here in person, and backordered/out of stock on line.


----------



## PedalJustPedal

Probably not discussed because so many try to start out in dye sub on the cheap and really dooming themselves from the start. Also the number of people on this site is a fraction what it was in years by gone.

Keep us informed how your progress and results turn out.


----------



## k m toydarian

PedalJustPedal said:


> Probably not discussed because so many try to start out in dye sub on the cheap and really dooming themselves from the start. Also the number of people on this site is a fraction what it was in years by gone.
> 
> Keep us informed how your progress and results turn out.


I've noticed the slow down in convos! Not much talk about the official Epson Sublimation printers at all. Was hoping to hear feedback on the f570, and the Epson Sub inks.


----------



## EFD PrintStudio

k m toydarian said:


> I've noticed the slow down in convos! Not much talk about the official Epson Sublimation printers at all. Was hoping to hear feedback on the f570, and the Epson Sub inks.


Waiting on ET printer to arrive did you use the Epson T570 inks


----------



## k m toydarian

I did end up putting Epson Sub ink in my ET-3760. Got that one pretty cheap at Costco before the Holidays, and sold the Epson ink on Ebay for a few extra bucks. Didn't end up getting a 15000 for lack of availability, and I got my 7720 in great working shape so no need for a new 13" yet. I ended up seeing the 15000 in person at Staples, and although it was amazingly small compared the older wide format (7720 and older) I didn't like that the wide format was only rear feed or something like that. Just seemed like a weird workflow, compared to what I'm used to. 

As for the epson ink, my colors are not right, and I need to play with settings more. I had to do that with Cobra ink in my 7720 though too, despite it being "no profile needed", or using their profiles. Just didn't do what I needed color wise. Is it my monitor a bit of the problem? maybe. But manually changing the color settings I get what i see on screen in photoshop.

Now the F170 popped up too, the 8.5" Sub printer. For 599 for the 15000 I decided to hold that aside toward an eventual f570. Looking now to see what reviews and settings are for the f170, which looks like a 3760 to me, with no scanner (a few other specs are different.)

Wondering if there is a print profile for the f170, or if it is supposed to "just work"


----------



## ntse1618

There is a profile for the F170. I think if you download the driver for the printer it will also install the profiles in your computer. Try the F170 profile for your ET-3760 and let us know how it goes.


----------



## k m toydarian

Not quite sure how to get that profile. If I download the driver on the F170 Epson site, it goes through wanting to actually connect a printer, which I don't have, so not getting a complete install I guess. I may just be tech deficient for it though.


----------

